# SA Fishers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Guys I was beginning to think that everyone had gone in to hibrination from the heat! Then I read Buff's great report from West Lakes.

Now; does anyone want to team up for a fish between now and Sunday? Place and time to be determined. Maybe we could get a group together for a fish and some social interaction.

Anyone interested?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan. Scupper and I are heading out from the canoe club (Dottrell Rd - sp??) at West Lakes late this afternoon - ie 5.00 / 5.30pm or so. Glad to see you there if you can make it. The canoe club is toward the northern end of the lake. cheers


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Fisher me Ole Mate: Barring all unforseen circumstances I will see you there. Is the canoe club the same as the rowing club?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Duncan - no the canoe club is further north along the lake. You might need a street directory to find Dotterel Drive or Curlew Court, but if you go along Military Road past the rowing club, turn right onto West Lakes Boulevard, then left onto Bartley Terrace and Dotterell Drive will be km or two on the right. Theres a big car park area, a cement ramp and beach area - if you don't see all three, you are in the wrong place!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

do you SA boys ever do any freshwater fishing?
i remember fishing the murray and onkaparinga quite a bit as a kid, 
we were also members of SAFWAA which will get you entry into some large farm dams stocked with trout, yellas, reddies, silvers, cod, i think they have even stocked bass in recent times.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Ben - by coincidence I'm looking at joining SAFWAA at the moment. We go to the River Murray once a year on a houseboat - have never caught much but haven't really tried that hard either. This year I'm taking the kayak and plan to drift/troll around some of the cliffs.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im sure you will do allright around the cliffs on the yellas mate.

hey SAFWAA is well worth joining if you like fishing for freshies.
we used to do pretty well in the dams and thats from the bank, from a kayak you would clean up. its a worthwhile club to join, you will learn heaps on freshwater fishing from members and they even have social activities and comps on a regular basis.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Fisher: No Worries Mate - I will attempt to be there at 1700. Not like last time hey 

My son will be coming with me as I have an extra Malibu here and he will use that.

See you then
Duncan


----------

